

TextMate 2.0 goes open source in response to OS X restrictions - stefanve
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/08/textmate-2-0-goes-open-source-in-response-to-os-x-restrictions/
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;textmate&#x2F;textmate
======
matthewmacleod
This is an old article, and it's rubbish anyway. The sandboxing restrictions
on App Store downloads are obviously not about "restriction of freedoms" so
much as security.

~~~
stefanve
Yeah I just noticed that, sorry, also I thought that it being open sourced was
more interesting than the reason why.

------
stefanve
[https://github.com/textmate/textmate](https://github.com/textmate/textmate)

It's is an older post, but new for me and new for the HN system :)

------
abalone
The article is over a year old.

OS X sandboxing has exactly nothing to with the open vs. closed debate.
Sounded more like an attempt to shift attention away from the fact that
TextMate 2.0 was at least 3+ years late at the time it was abando..i mean open
sourced.

~~~
bitboxer
It is not abandoned. Just look at the github repo. I get updates for my
TextMate 2.0 at least weekly.

------
sleepyhead
Please add (2012) to the link.

~~~
stefanve
I'm sorry didn't noticed it is over a year old I thought a couple of months.
I'm unable to change the title as I'm not aloud to do that anymore. I was
triggered by the lime editor post to see how the 2.0 version was coming along
so I searched and stumbled upon this.

------
hajderr
The battle of the editors! Which one should I choose now that Lime (
[https://github.com/quarnster/lime](https://github.com/quarnster/lime) ) is
out there too? :).

------
rsynnott
This is a strange article; it's not like any version of TextMate was ever
distributed through the app store, so I'm not sure the relevance of app store
restrictions.

------
api
This is very old news, and I don't see which OSX restrictions in particular
are involved.

------
glazskunrukitis
Wasn't it already open source?

~~~
thousande
Iit is. The article is from Aug 2012

